# Deeken in the Snow :)



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Deeken has never gotten really excited about snow before until this winter. Right now we have the WORST snow ever- there's very little and its frozen, crunchy, and Deeks loves it.










Video- click to watch


This is just before he took off in some zoomies. 



























I wish his head wasn't in the shadows but I love how his eye pops


















Video- Click to watch


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

He's such a nice looking dog! We have the crappy snow now too! Except, it's started melting today and it's wet and yucky outside ... I just hate it!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Malorey said:


> He's such a nice looking dog! We have the crappy snow now too! Except, it's started melting today and it's wet and yucky outside ... I just hate it!


Thank you! I think he's handsome but I may be just the teeniest bit biased. The snow right now sucks because its basically just ice. It fell, melted a little, and then froze. Deeken seems to prefer this to powder though- Crazy dog.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I love him eating the clump of snow.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

love the way his eye colour stands out in contrast to his coat


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

AveryandAudrey said:


> I love him eating the clump of snow.


That's one of his favourite things about snow- its a gigantic feast  I love when it sticks to his chin and he ends up walking around with a little white beard.



lucky said:


> love the way his eye colour stands out in contrast to his coat


Thanks. I love his eyes, there pretty light for the black coat. He definitely gets a lot of comments on them


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Ooh he's so handsome! I love tuxedo dogs and those brown eyes look so awesome with his color and the snow!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

naww handsome deeks!! this makes me wish we had snow (for duke's sake, not me lol)


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Awww he's having so much fun. Does seem strange he doesn't like powder. Mine always like it when we get hard big drifts so they can run on top of it. Maybe he likes falling through it.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> Ooh he's so handsome! I love tuxedo dogs and those brown eyes look so awesome with his color and the snow!


Tuxedo dogs are my favourite. I grew up with a tuxedo dog and now Deeken. I think I'll always have one- also because there always seem to be a lot of them floating around needing homes.



hmbutler said:


> naww handsome deeks!! this makes me wish we had snow (for duke's sake, not me lol)


That's like me. I don't like the snow because it makes driving and getting to work/school such a pain but apparently Deeken loves it so I'll put up with it a bit every winter.



Herzo said:


> Awww he's having so much fun. Does seem strange he doesn't like powder. Mine always like it when we get hard big drifts so they can run on top of it. Maybe he likes falling through it.


I'm wondering if he'll like powder next time we have it. He's never shown any love for any type of snow before this winter so I just don't know. Before I adopted him, he was chained then a stray up in Northern BC in the winter (i.e. very cold and very snowy) and I always just figured he'd had enough of the stuff when he was young. Maybe he's finally forgotten how miserable it is when you don't have a warm fireplace to curl up in front of afterward :wink:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

LOL, Yogi loves eating snow too. The very RARE times it snows here...we only get the icy, hard, packed snow...never powder. 

He's a handsome boy.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I really like the picture of Deeken sitting down and looking at you with those big beautiful eyes!
He is so handsome!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

We got a little more snow. I'm not happy but Deeken is thrilled. He's wearing his leash because he loses his ability to recall in the snow and we don't get it often enough for me to proof it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Seems like he's doing pretty good with no one on the other end of the leash  - very happy boy!


----------

